# 10"tern & 6" Rhom



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Just picked up this Tern from Uncle Jesse he is around 10" I traded him my babies for him.
















This Rhom I picked up from Ash 1 year ago at less than an inch and is around 6" now his color is a little washed out from the plant bulb but will switch out the light and get better pics later.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

Nice fish


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Like that Rhom!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice Ps







... a re you planning to keep the Tern solo?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice piranhas you have there I especially like that bad ass looking tern. Five and a half inches in a year? That's some pretty decent growth on that rhom....I know they grow fast at that stage but still not bad at all.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Nice kick ass fish you got there, Steve!...I'm really lovin' Uncle Jesse's tern!...He's an aggressive SOB and a finger chaser from what I have seen in the video!...Your rhom and tern rock like a MANOWAR concert!!...


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

I love the humeral spot on the tern in the first pic.


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Wow, amazing looking fish!! True beauties!


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Im loving pygos soo much now!
















nice fish !


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Did you other peru get sold now?


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

That tern looks badass


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Dolphinswin said:


> Did you other peru get sold now?


My Peru sold the next day after you decided you didnt want him and Ash got 250 for him.

The Tern is going to stay solo except maybe some Danio's and Tetra's and he is a beast and he just needs to settle. I hated getting rid of my baby Terns but with work and being gone 14+ hours a day and not getting feed what they should be me and Uncle Jesse worked out a deal. Maybe when I move I will get an accurate measurement on him and see how he grows over the next year.

The Rhom is an eye ball measurement and may be over 6" TL cause I measured him about 2 months ago while moving him to a different tank and he was 5.5". I will be moving here soon and when I do I will get an accurate measurement.

I need to get some pics of the other fish up like the Marg. and wild Macs/Spilo's. I was going to sell them and cut down the tanks when I move but I really want to grow out the Marg. and 1 of the Macs.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

any update pics TBP


----------



## dsl001 (Mar 9, 2011)

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> Just picked up this Tern from Uncle Jesse he is around 10" I traded him my babies for him.
> 
> View attachment 200869
> 
> ...


Five plus inches growth in a year, that is fantastic. What do you feed him?


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

dsl001 said:


> Just picked up this Tern from Uncle Jesse he is around 10" I traded him my babies for him.
> 
> View attachment 200869
> 
> ...


Five plus inches growth in a year, that is fantastic. What do you feed him?
[/quote]

He is feed scallops,talapia,pollock,catfish,shrimp and every few months I give him plattys. But this fish is growing slow compared to some of my other rhoms I have kept. I had picked up a 5.5" Blue Diamond a few years back and got him to 11" in just under 3 years but he was kept in a 180 until he hit 10". I sold him to Blue Flame almost 2 years ago and I wish he would pop back on so I could see some updated pics.
Another thing to help with growth is keeping up on water changes I usaully do 40% atleast once a week sometime more.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> Just picked up this Tern from Uncle Jesse he is around 10" I traded him my babies for him.
> 
> View attachment 200869
> 
> ...


Five plus inches growth in a year, that is fantastic. What do you feed him?
[/quote]

He is feed scallops,talapia,pollock,catfish,shrimp and every few months I give him plattys. But this fish is growing slow compared to some of my other rhoms I have kept. I had picked up a 5.5" Blue Diamond a few years back and got him to 11" in just under 3 years but he was kept in a 180 until he hit 10". I sold him to Blue Flame almost 2 years ago and I wish he would pop back on so I could see some updated pics.
Another thing to help with growth is keeping up on water changes I usaully do 40% atleast once a week sometime more.
[/quote]
40%? seems a lot, but if it's working stick with it


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

very cool


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

[quote name='THE BLACK PIRANHA' timestamp='1302207496' post='2681647']
[quote name='Dolphinswin' timestamp='1302206016' post='2681636']

My Peru sold the next day after you decided you didnt want him and Ash got 250 for him.
/quote]
I wanted him... I decided I wasnt whipped as all hell waiting 3+ weeks for an improfessional sponsor to get his crap together to ship a fish that would have been shipped next at any other sponsor.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

/quote]
I wanted him... I decided I wasnt whipped as all hell waiting 3+ weeks for an improfessional sponsor to get his crap together to ship a fish that would have been shipped next at any other sponsor.
[/quote]

Yeah I hear you but most other sponsors rely alot on online sales but Ash dont do alot of shipping and he dont rely on the online sale and is not always ready to ship out a 7" Rhom.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Hellz yeah TBP (I guess I did forget)... we need to see that Tern in action now!


----------

